# Intraop Neuro Monitoring



## Partha (Jul 3, 2010)

Intraoperative neurophysiological monitoring is done in prov's office online via a VPN connection to the Neurophysiology technician using a chat box to communicate. These procedures can be very time consuming & is billed by the hour – with a 95920. What POS neurologist will use?


----------



## lisa2010 (Oct 29, 2010)

Code 95920 is performed in the hospital setting. Monitoring of a patient with code 95920
should use Hospital site of service (site 21), or Hospital Outpatient surgery center (site 22), even
if the monitoring physician is located in an office. When supervising and interpreting IOM on a
hospitalized patient, the supervising physician codes using modifier -26.

However, I have found when billing TC/26 POS 11 for monitoring is allowed to commercial payors.


----------

